# My diy rattle can job



## DEW0341 (Dec 6, 2015)

To start off I was asked to start a thread stating my process for my rattle can job I did on my rig after I posted the picture on another area of AT. 
Some of us here may not agree in rattle canning your bow or accessories and that is completely fine and ok. I have my own opinion on the matter and that's why I did it I the first place, and personally I think it adds character to the bow and is a super fun project!
STEP 1: degrease/clean
I personally take an air compressor to the bow and dust off all exposed areas. Then I take an old all purpose brush (Ap brush) and get all the nooks and crannies cleaned of dirt and debris. To finalize the cleaning I will take some brake cleaner to the riser, being sure to not get any on the strings/cables! Here is a before photo of my rig








STEP2: taping off critical areas
The glorious And time consuming process of the entire project is taping everything off! It's not that bad I promise. In this particular case I was about changing the strings and cables so all I did was take a grocery bag, split it in half and wrap the string with it and tape it up. Super simple. I also did the same thing to my rest, grip, rest string, and sight. I find that having 1/8" blue tape and the standard 1/2" is useful enough. The 1/8" is easy to get in the harder spaces you want to cover up. 








STEP 3: first coat
Now it's time to get your toes wet!!! Just dive right in and start spraying no need to be afraid! In my case I started off with a brown base coat, ensure you don't hold the can too close to the area being sprayed, light misting over and over until completely covered. Letting dry for approx 2 hours








STEP 4: creating your pattern 
Imagination is a beautiful thing. 
For this project I did something I've never really done i just went crazy with the 1/8" and 1/2" painters tape wrapping the riser, limbs and cams in which ever direction and then tearing little pieces of tape off and sticking them random spaces. I sprayed a layer of new color waited 2 hours and repeated my taping process then laid a new color of paint so on so forth until you are happy with what you have! 
























STEP 5: removing tape 
The unveiling process begins taking all the tape off! And you get to see your new brain child.
















This is what it came out to look like and what I have kept it like this for about 6 months now, I will probably update with different colors or a pattern this December when I get a new set of string and cables. 
I hope this maybe helps someone on the fence about doing this. It takes a lot to convince yourself to do this to a tool you spent nearly a grand on for some of us. But to each their own! If this doesn't suit your fancy then I hope maybe it helps you with some sort of other creativity in life. I did this project with my 4 year old son and he had a blast doing it! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

It looks great to me but why didn't you take the sight and rest off before painting?


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

Awesome job. Thanks for posting! I think I found myself a project for the off season.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEW0341 (Dec 6, 2015)

mccoppinb said:


> It looks great to me but why didn't you take the sight and rest off before painting?


I easily could of taken the sight off but out of pure laziness didn't, and didn't take the rest of cause the bow was tuned rocking and rolling again out of pure laziness just didn't want to do it again and go through checking everything, I figured why not just cover it up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandskipper (Jun 29, 2016)

I've done the rattle can on many projects myself that have turned out good, great, and not so great! The wonderful thing about it is that most of the time it's reversible with some brake cleaner or some sand paper and elbow grease. Here's a few pics of jobs I've done before.


----------



## Bobbyh83 (Aug 29, 2016)

Looks awesome. I really like the pattern from the tape that way. I have a toolbox that needs this treatment for sure. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DEW0341 (Dec 6, 2015)

Sandskipper said:


> I've done the rattle can on many projects myself that have turned out good, great, and not so great! The wonderful thing about it is that most of the time it's reversible with some brake cleaner or some sand paper and elbow grease. Here's a few pics of jobs I've done before.
> 
> View attachment 4879634
> 
> ...


These are awesome, I have done my tripod, my bolt gun stocks and a whole lot of other miscellaneous gear for work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostdncr (Jul 18, 2016)

My DIY rattle can job on the Remington Model Seven in .260 Rem that's my primary coyote/antelope rifle. This effect was achieved using one of the large mesh laundry bags...


----------



## JDubleTap (Aug 30, 2016)

I love refinishing! Great job on your bow. Here's a few of mine









And










Sent from over yonder


----------



## ko1featherweigh (Jun 5, 2012)

Holy smokes that turned out really nice. My rattle can camo jobs never look that good


----------



## tim2970 (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## DEW0341 (Dec 6, 2015)

My 6.5 creedmoor I used a sponge to get the camo pattern on there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mgwelder (May 4, 2014)

Great job. Nothing wrong with rattle can jobs... Here is some of mine.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JDubleTap (Aug 30, 2016)

mgwelder said:


> Great job. Nothing wrong with rattle can jobs... Here is some of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw ur stand on another thread. Love that color combo and have debating painting mine off of ur scheme 


Sent from over yonder


----------



## xxkilla (Mar 6, 2005)

Cool,, nice work.


----------



## Darkman X (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm def gonna do this. After deer season of course.


----------



## Fla.hunter (Jul 17, 2016)

Lots of great paint jobs. Nice job Guys


----------



## mgwelder (May 4, 2014)

JDubleTap said:


> I saw ur stand on another thread. Love that color combo and have debating painting mine off of ur scheme
> 
> 
> Sent from over yonder


Thank you.







this is what I used.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JDubleTap (Aug 30, 2016)

Perfect MG thank you!


Sent from over yonder


----------



## TargetShooter2 (Dec 10, 2010)

*rattle can*

I'm in on the rattle can :darkbeer:


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

DEW0341 said:


> I easily could of taken the sight off but out of pure laziness didn't, and didn't take the rest of cause the bow was tuned rocking and rolling again out of pure laziness just didn't want to do it again and go through checking everything, I figured why not just cover it up



I hear ya but for all that work I personally would have torn the whole bow down and painted everything separately. But I agree with the other folks who have posted that was a fantastic job. I think folks get to enamored with the comercially available camo patterns. I think the DIY versions are just as effective and when you do it your self it is way cooler.

Here is a sample of a rattle can job I did too.


----------



## mgwelder (May 4, 2014)

TargetShooter2 said:


> I'm in on the rattle can [emoji481]


Sweeeeet!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## snapcrackpop (Nov 15, 2010)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

Awesome paint job, the bow looks great!


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Sandskipper said:


> I've done the rattle can on many projects myself that have turned out good, great, and not so great! The wonderful thing about it is that most of the time it's reversible with some brake cleaner or some sand paper and elbow grease. Here's a few pics of jobs I've done before.
> 
> View attachment 4879634
> 
> ...


All in the thread here look great !!!* Is that a punching bag used as a target ?*


----------



## Sandskipper (Jun 29, 2016)

orarcher said:


> All in the thread here look great !!!* Is that a punching bag used as a target ?*


As a matter of fact it is, works great too!


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Sandskipper said:


> As a matter of fact it is, works great too!


how ya keep the sand from pouring out ?


----------



## Squirrels (Sep 7, 2010)

DEW0341 said:


> My 6.5 creedmoor I used a sponge to get the camo pattern on there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you put any sort of protective clear on your gun stocks? I have muzzle loader that is black synthetic stock and stainless barrel. I like the job on your bow and I think I am going to do my stock, barrel, scope, rings, and the entire thing like your bow.


----------



## ADCTD2SHOOTING (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## ADCTD2SHOOTING (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

orarcher said:


> how ya keep the sand from pouring out ?


You have to leave the arrows in it.....LOL, LOL


----------



## Sandskipper (Jun 29, 2016)

orarcher said:


> how ya keep the sand from pouring out ?


Well it's simple really, being that there is no sand, I don't spend much time worrying about it coming out....























It's probably about 50lbs of scrap textile material swept of the floor at some sweat shop.


----------



## Pennswoodsfowl (Sep 23, 2016)

ghostdncr said:


> My DIY rattle can job on the Remington Model Seven in .260 Rem that's my primary coyote/antelope rifle. This effect was achieved using one of the large mesh laundry bags...
> 
> View attachment 4881450


that looks great! I need to do this to one of mine


----------



## Pennswoodsfowl (Sep 23, 2016)

great idea! I will have to keep this in mind.


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

Some sweet DIY work here gents!


----------



## DEW0341 (Dec 6, 2015)

m2ms said:


> Do you put any sort of protective clear on your gun stocks? I have muzzle loader that is black synthetic stock and stainless barrel. I like the job on your bow and I think I am going to do my stock, barrel, scope, rings, and the entire thing like your bow.


I put a flat clear coat on my bolt gun but not on my bow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uncleda2002 (Sep 19, 2016)

*My ProLine Tornado II updated*

Earth and flat black Krylon.


----------



## BoHunter0210 (Oct 3, 2011)

Very cool! OP that bow turned out way better than I though it would. :thumbs_up


----------



## camar068 (Feb 12, 2015)

> =ghostdncr;1095199258]My DIY rattle can job on the Remington Model Seven in .260 Rem that's my primary coyote/antelope rifle. This effect was achieved using one of the large mesh laundry bags...


Like how you didn't go too heavy on the pattern. Nice Job! Clear at all? I guess a light coat could give that look and if you didn't like it, it would be easy to reverse. I've gotta get BMF painted on the 300WM as well. Maybe his name as well (blue).


----------



## HoytCharger6 (Sep 29, 2016)

That looks awesome..
I got to build.my self one of those stands


----------



## DEW0341 (Dec 6, 2015)

BoHunter0210 said:


> Very cool! OP that bow turned out way better than I though it would. :thumbs_up


Thank you very much 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooksc (Jun 27, 2016)

Bow looks sweet


----------



## Rapt_up (Mar 18, 2013)

If you want a tougher (and harder to remove ) spray can finish car paint suppliers (NAPA here) will sell you the two part automotive paint in rattle cans. Limited shelf life, but way tougher... Just make sure you use a respirator and spray outdoors.


----------



## Extreme vft17 (Mar 29, 2007)

Great job! that looks awesome.


----------



## Midman03 (Aug 17, 2016)

These all look amazing. Putting some great ideas in my head. I plan on getting a new bow next season...maybe I'll try this with my old bow when the time comes.


----------



## dtony (Oct 4, 2016)

That is awesome


----------



## Kalvin (Mar 21, 2010)

cool


----------



## Kalvin (Mar 21, 2010)

nice work, i like these ideas


----------



## PD Fisher (Mar 16, 2014)

Here's a rifle I did. I used brownells alumi hyde II. It's an epoxy based spray paint.


----------



## DEW0341 (Dec 6, 2015)

Nice rifle! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandskipper (Jun 29, 2016)

Sweet paint job on that rifle there PD Fisher!


----------



## nflook765 (Dec 12, 2009)

OP - I think the paint looks great! It's pretty scary to think how awesome it would have turned out if you could have broken the bow down.


----------



## DEW0341 (Dec 6, 2015)

nflook765 said:


> OP - I think the paint looks great! It's pretty scary to think how awesome it would have turned out if you could have broken the bow down.


I will be re doing the paint to a different scheme here in January once my season is over when I get new strings and all that I'll break it down and post up the pics. Gonna do same general pattern just 3 colors instead of 4. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crbhunter (Jun 21, 2016)

that looks awesome. Ive tried it on a few sets of limbs and it never turned out looking like yours lol


----------



## Lefty87 (Nov 13, 2016)

Awesome job, looks sweet.....


----------



## sconfer100 (Jul 17, 2012)

Nice work fellas!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chachi (Jan 18, 2007)

I used a couple different sizes of jute. The frayed edges didn't give quite the defined lines but it turned out alright. I used the mesh method on the trigger guard and rings. I haven't put a clear coat on but that's probably a good idea.


----------



## Sandskipper (Jun 29, 2016)

Turned out well, looks nice. I'd flaunt it!


----------



## neck shot (Feb 15, 2013)

an ol trick i found from playing lacrosse and dying our sticks is use a hot glue gun for all the areas you dont want to be painted. creates a bubbly effect


----------



## Hunter08 (Nov 9, 2016)

Could I get the specs on the bow stand? Thanks


----------



## buknrut (Nov 26, 2016)

pretty cool stuff...looks great


----------



## Mattp8893 (Oct 31, 2016)

Looks awesome! I've got a couple guns that could use something like thos


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butchmeathook (Nov 27, 2016)

Man there are some awesome paint jobs here!!!


----------



## luckyhunter (Sep 8, 2007)

TargetShooter2 said:


> I'm in on the rattle can :darkbeer:


coolest thing I have ever seen self painted.....very nice.


----------



## Pyburn59 (Jun 28, 2016)

Cool


----------



## Jwaydr (Dec 13, 2007)

*First attempt*

When I saw this thread it gave me a bit of inspiration. I had just finished putting elite cams on my 05 Allegiance and had painted the riser all black. I've always been a fan of ASAT camo and figured I'd give it a go. It's done, I'm not a painter or have the skill of some of the others here but promised I would share not matter how it came out. I'm rather pleased with it. Not perfect but half decent for a first attempt.


----------



## jonbutcher05 (Sep 15, 2016)

Looks Great!


----------



## DEW0341 (Dec 6, 2015)

Awesome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.F CHARRUA (Jul 30, 2013)

Excellent!!!! 

Enviado desde mi BV6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kawabunga (Oct 21, 2009)

Some awesome stuff here! Here's an Ally I did. I've been using Krylon Maxx paint and primer in one and that stuff is solid for anyone interested, i've done some custom painting with high end automotive stuff and thought about trying Duracoat but for the price the Krylon has been great, really hard to scratch off, like always just make sure to prep it good. Never tested it but i'm sure it's weakness would be resistance to solvents but not a worry for most stuff.


----------



## WesternMEarcher (Nov 8, 2015)

Did you have to rough up the surface of the bow before going for it or just straight paint after taping? Looks great, I want to do mine in an ASAT camo and was looking into hydrodipping but that gets expensive fast. Plus like you said then you have to restring and get your bow back to shooting the way it was before.


----------



## TopherNJ (Mar 27, 2015)

If you're leaving the original "paint" on the bow, I'd clean it well, scuff it with a scratch pad, degrease it again and paint. I'd also test the paint you're going to use on a small spot of the original paint to make sure there isn't a reaction of any kind. 

In a perfect world, you'd want to start from a clean, stripped bare, substrate. We don't all live in that world.

Good luck.


----------



## MNWelder (Oct 9, 2016)

Nice work on all these.. I like the punching bag target


----------



## Jwaydr (Dec 13, 2007)

I did pretty much the same as TopherNJ. Once I degreased I always handled the riser with latex gloves on so not to introduce greasy finger prints to it. Not sure if that matters a whole bunch but it also kept the paint off my fingers.


----------



## AnchorPoynt (Oct 20, 2014)

This is why AT is so neat, cool people doing cool things. Super crafty everyone! Really like the AR and the bicycle!


----------



## pseshooter84 (Jun 9, 2012)

TargetShooter2 said:


> I'm in on the rattle can :darkbeer:


Can you pm me how and what kind of paint you used to do this. That is unreal!


----------



## DEW0341 (Dec 6, 2015)

pseshooter84 said:


> Can you pm me how and what kind of paint you used to do this. That is unreal!


Go buy a mesh bag from local store, cut it into strips and lay it over the gun, usually krylon is what I use personally 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfaceArchery (Dec 8, 2016)

Man, pretty slick looking stuff guys. Very creative and cool.


----------



## TargetShooter2 (Dec 10, 2010)

*paint*



pseshooter84 said:


> Can you pm me how and what kind of paint you used to do this. That is unreal!


the paint was Krylon cammo paint , dark earth, khaki , olive drab . the stencil i use is a 6x8 with 1/4 inch holes in it .
i have other ones with a 1/8 inch square holes in the mesh .
you just shoot it until it make you happy , if you mess up you just paint over it .


----------



## StrikerN40015 (Dec 11, 2016)

Recently did this on my rifle, comes out great! Nice job.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oncorhynchus (May 19, 2016)

The bike is sweet and yes you guys are all ridiculously talented - thanks for sharing.


----------



## bojangles808 (Sep 5, 2013)

bump for a cool thread. this was my latest rattle can camo job. was yellow before









got me thinking about doing my bow. would you need to prep a hoyt realtree finish or just paint? if u need to prep how would you do it? sand and paint? i feel like its kind of slick and wouldnt stick well


----------



## jse5019 (Sep 20, 2010)

Some awesome stuff in this thread. PD Fisher and Targetshooter2 especially. I think I'll do something like this with my bowfishing rig this year. Not much to retune if I take it apart and not a big deal if it turns out bad lol


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

DYI heavy steel security case for trail camera. Liquid nails and spray paint. Did my son's 243 rifle but I don't have a photo here at work.


----------



## Ugly_Duck (Mar 6, 2013)

Tagged for later, Some nice looking jobs. I am going to build one of those shooting stands


----------



## bahne (Sep 18, 2014)

Looks great, might have to try this.


----------



## Dirtbiker8844 (Oct 12, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## huntn4fun (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice job


----------



## Mark S C (Oct 16, 2016)

Nice work


----------

